# How to clean your ears



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

thinking about this for my left ear









How to Clean Your Ears: Safely at Home


Your ears can become clogged when too much earwax accumulates inside them, which can decrease your hearing ability. This wikiHow will teach you how to clean your ears and get rid of this excess wax. Be sure you don't have an ear infection...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I suppose this still qualifies as a Theory and Technique


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah my doctor said that you can use peroxide, but it's also fine to just get warm water in there when you shower and clean them that way. Don't direct spray in there becasue that could damage things, and not too hot - use your common sense. Wax softens with heat.

Just whatever you do don't go in there with q tips.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

snap, crackle, pop


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Just whatever you do don't go in there with q tips.


You’re 57 years too late.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I've done this. Highly recommend.

I couldn't believe the difference before and after. Everything was SO LOUD for a few hours.

Feel free to PM me if you want tips or gory details. They aren't for public consumption.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I read about this on another guitar forum people saying that all kinda crap came out when they did it.

I tried it with hydrogen peroxide awhile back but it didn’t produce the shit storm that I was expecting.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

After many attempts at home, I just had the following done at a walk in clinic.

Don't do it yourself. If things are compacted, peroxide will make it worse. 

What you wanna do is put drops of mineral oil or olive oil in that ear and sleep on the other side so it soaks in. Do that for a few nights. Then go to a clinic and have them do the warm water squirt. Feels crazy, but you walk out a new man. Do the oil first though for a few nights or they will torture you. 

Peroxide created more problems for me because it turned things to concrete, and the above method was recommended by both my audiologist and a gp. 

Good luck and get ready to stop saying WHAT, WHAT DID YOU SAY??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I use a wire from a paperclip. I straighten it out, but keep one end looped. I am very careful, and have been doing it for many many years.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I've been doing the syringe thing in a warm bath for probably 30 years now, also since it's not covered by Ohip anymore it's cheaper too. Last time I foolishly bought some crap $15 Murine "Super" Ear Drops and it never worked, went back the the Dr. and he said "I told you to use Mineral or Olive Oil !" so I bought large bottle of MO and a day or two later it all came out as per uusal, I use a big blue bulb from Murine ?? lay submurged in warm bath for awhile, if you don't get results after 5 minutes stop and try a day or two later ,.. don't force it too much ... the "after" results are phenomenal


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Not covered by ohip? Didn't pay a penny at the walk-in.

Initial audiologist appointment was $90, but they couldn't get it done due to the peroxide effects.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

ENT guy told me to use olive oil for about a week and then he whistled it outta there with a vacuum cleaner. Problem was had to get to his office and wait there most of the day until he had time to do it or it was a hospital admit and wait for him there. That was 10 years ago; now the system is crashin like an airliner hit by a missile and you'd be stage 4 terminal by the time you got to see an oncologist.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

CathodeRay said:


> After many attempts at home, I just had the following done at a walk in clinic.
> 
> Don't do it yourself. If things are compacted, peroxide will make it worse.
> 
> ...


Peroxide on its own won't be enough unless you don't really have a blockage, in which case you probably aren't doing this at all.

Peroxide loosens and weakens the wax, you can hear it and feel it. But after you loosen/weaken, you have to flush it out.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I have these wax stick / tube things I got on amazon. I’m gonna do it soon.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I have these wax stick / tube things I got on amazon. I’m gonna do it soon.


I hope it's not ear candling?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide has worked for me but it's rare to need it. The audiologist, because I ask, always says they're clean.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

DaddyDog said:


> You’re 57 years too late.


You'd think so but I still meet people who think this is the way to go.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> What you wanna do is put drops of mineral oil or olive oil in that ear and sleep on the other side so it soaks in. Do that for a few nights. Then go to a clinic and have them do the warm water squirt. Feels crazy, but you walk out a new man.


I can vouch for that. Had it done by the school nurse at university. It's a pleasure/pain thing... hurts so good.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Wardo said:


> ENT guy told me to use olive oil for about a week and then he whistled it outta there with a vacuum cleaner.


And if it doesn't say Shop Vac, keep shopping!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

three times in my lifetime, age of 20 / 40 and recently 60. To the doctor each time and what he pulled out always looks like a small bale of hay. Takes a few minutes and safe. My doctor also mentioned a couple drops of olive oil is safe to apply prior to coming in. Can't replace hearing once damaged.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I hope it's not ear candling?


Is ear candling bad?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> Is ear candling bad?


Yes. Best case is you don't badly burn your ears.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

player99 said:


> I use a wire from a paperclip. I straighten it out, but keep one end looped. I am very careful, and have been doing it for many many years.


_ cringes &..shivers... _


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> _ cringes &..shivers... _


Not really. I bend the paperclip to be a straight wire with a loop on one end. Then in the middle of the wire I bend it 90 degrees. I hold the wire in my hand with my index finger pointing out along the wire with the tip of my index finger at the loop end. I put the loop end into my ear canal and slowly extend the wire using my finger and the right angle bend as the depth gauge. I am very careful not to go to the eardrum. I have been doing this for 20 years. I started because my ears produce a lot of wax and would get clogged. My doctor would use a similar tool to remove the wax, so I made my own and cut out the middleman. I have pulled small marbles of wax out with this method. When I go to the doctor I'll ask him to check out the ears and they are always clear of wax. 

I would not recommend this to anyone else though.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> After many attempts at home, I just had the following done at a walk in clinic.
> 
> Don't do it yourself. If things are compacted, peroxide will make it worse.
> 
> ...


Those good ole Mediterranean home remedies, do work .


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Wardo said:


> snap, crackle, pop


Wow ! ..... thanks, I'm never going to see my morning bowl of Rice Crispies the same way again 🥺


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Dorman (5 mo ago)

This thread…. I’m terrified but can’t look away.


----------

